#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  mind map ***** or serial number

## sanjay70

dear friends



Please send the serial no or ***** for mindmap version 5 or version 7


Regards
SanjaySee More: mind map ***** or serial number

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks

----------


## phan_duong05h5

It's hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: AdaMskIvelWalenty_18-09-2007

----------


## MartinMas

Dear Sir, here you may find other source. It seems to be a more recent build of same software.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MartinMas

Ops...I forgot to provide you the password. It is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

By the way, I have found a lot of interesting software in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Only a few of them are engineering software but even it is a good source.

Regards,

----------


## MartinMas

The password is "www.area51warez.info" (without the "  ...in my previous reply it appears like a link).
Sorry I am newer.

----------

